# Felt Way Wiper Set for Bridgeport Mill



## jawz41 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wiper kits range from 8.95 to 30.00.  Should I just make my own or buy a kit.  Has anybody tried the kabelschlepp custom fab kit or bought the standard 1 meter lengths?


http://www.kabelschlepp.com/waywipers.htm


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 3, 2014)

you can get a nice set at a reasonable price at machinerypartsdepot.com. Good thick felt. If that doesn't work, googlr their company name H & W machine repair. You can also get anything else you are missing and a great rebuild book to aid you in fixing a machine. Better than any Chiltons you have ever seen.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 3, 2014)

I got mine from those folks as well as the manual from their ebay. It was a little cheaper that way.


----------



## Inflight (Apr 3, 2014)

For my B'Port, I buy the kits from High Quality Tools, Inc (hqtinc.com).  They've always worked well with little fuss so I change them annually.  For my lathes, shaper and surface grinder, I make my own custom wipers from felt sheet stock I order through McMasterCarr.


Matt


----------



## Kickstart (May 17, 2014)

You can find both felt material in numerous grades and the cut wipers on evilbay.


----------

